# Making Pea Soup in the pressure Cooker



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

?????????


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> ?????????


?????????...and I raise you one! ?

...and it was scrumptious!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> ?????????...and I raise you one! ?
> 
> ...and it was scrumptious!


Pictures and no recipe. You know better than that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You want the recipe?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Haven’t made that for a long time but now I will soon. I usually keep dried green peas in the pantry.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Good timing, I have a frozen ham I was just going to bring up and steal a few ham steaks off of. What is left goes for sandwiches and or pea soup.

My soup is usually just carrots and onions plus some seasoning but like the looks of that pot. Recipe please as mine can always be better.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> You want the recipe?


I know how to make pea soup but you're supposed to post the recipe for *your* version.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Look in the pot...to one bag of goya peas add

a carrot cut in 4 pcs.( after the soup cooks take it out mash it and put back)
chopped celery tops 
one celery chopped 
one chopped onion.
Two cloves of garlic ( again, after it cooks mash it up and put it back)
a teaspoon of thyme
a teaspoon rosemary
a teaspoon sage
Salt (generously to taste- peas soup needs a lot of salt)
black pepper
Some chopped fried bacon + the bacon fat
9 cups of water

Put in pressure cooker, after it comes to a boil, lower the flame
to a low gentle rock and cook for about 25 minutes... 

I made it for lunch, we’ll have it again tonight, but will have to
add a little water cause it thickens up. 

BTW...this is the same recipe I use for bean soup, especially navy
bean soup.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I know how to make pea soup but you're supposed to post the recipe for *your* version.


and what’s your version? 
Do you put thyme and sage in it? It’s a must...Ya know, even
when I make it with a ham bone - I add the bacon and fat. 
another layer of flavor - as you always say. :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> and what’s your version?


Much like yours only not rosemary or sage and I use homemade chicken stock. I've never found that with dried rosemary I could get any suggestion of it in what ever was being cooked. I have fresh rosemary available in my yard most of the year and the same thing applies. Frustrating actually. I can taste sage.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Garlic and Rosemary on lamb! :thumbsup:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

I made the split pea soup with some minor changes.

I made this in a pot on the stove, cut the water in half, used 1 cup split peas, used them whole in the soup, used 4 long slices of bacon, 1 sausage link quartered cut in slices, I made sure there was enough vegetables so I increased them, used little bit of paprika instead of black pepper, used fresh rosemary, rest is the same.

The consistency was perfect, the taste was good, strong sausage taste, I couldn't taste the bacon, I would have preferred a bacon taste over the sausage taste, it was good soup, a pleasure to eat, took an hour from the beginning of prep to table.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Good for you ...next time try thyme and sage. The thyme adds a good taste to the soup. 
We had the lentil soup for lunch today, it was even better than yesterday.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

I did put thyme and sage in it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I did put thyme and sage in it.


Oh, I missed that. 
If you like navy bean soup, that is a good soup to put sausage in.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Here is a recipe for pea soup the way we cook it in Germany. It's very easy.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes I see the translate link at the bottom of the page and your soup looks good.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> Here is a recipe for pea soup the way we cook it in Germany. It's very easy.


Ohne Zutatenliste ist das kein Rezept!

I like the idea of smoked chicken in pea soup. But my wife is vegetarian so I've resorted to using an interesting alternative: celery root (celeriac). It doesn't impart a smoky flavor, but it does make the soup far more interesting-tasting than a pea soup without meat. Basically use whatever recipe you want, but instead of meat, peel a celery root (making sure to remove all the tiny "hairs" of tough fiber that permeate the outer part of the root), dice it, and toss it in with the onions, celery, etc.

Full disclosure: my wife doesn't like this either, but at least she'll eat it. I love it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes I see the translate link at the bottom of the page


?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I still can’t do it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I translated the site and tried to post a link but it comes back in German. I copied and pasted the recipe.

*Pea soup with little effort*
June 28, 2020
*A recipe under the keyword "chain cooking"*
A few weeks ago we had a chicken on the grill, which we smoked with pieces of oak wood (parts of our old _barrique barrel_ ) while grilling.
Since, as is well known, I then cooked the “leftovers” of the chicken into a good broth in the sense of chain cooking, I had the basis for the pea soup already prepared in the cellar. So the cooking went quickly.
You don't normally use chicken broth for pea soup, but the smoky aroma that got into the broth through the pieces of skin of the smoked chicken made it fit very well.
I soaked the dried peas overnight. To do this, I filled the peas with a little more than twice as much water as peas and added a pinch of baking soda.
The next day I put these peas in the sieve of the pressure cooker so that they wouldn't burn when you cook them.
Then there was the broth, soup greens (frozen from our own harvest), some lovage, potatoes, salt and a few pieces of bacon rind that I recently had left and had been waiting for this opportunity in the frost.
















In a pressure cooker, these ingredients cook into a creamy soup in 40 minutes.









Since I had already prepared all the ingredients, it only took me a few minutes to prepare lunch.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

*Source of the recipe:* *Pea soup with little effort*
There are even more recipes from German cuisine here. My dishes are all gluten-free.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------



wooleybooger said:


> I translated the site and tried to post a link but it comes back in German. I copied and pasted the recipe.
> 
> *Pea soup with little effort*
> June 28, 2020
> *A recipe under the keyword "chain cooking"*


-------------------------------------------

@*wooleybooger*
Please be so good and give the source of the citation when quoting. Thanks!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> @*wooleybooger*
> Please be so good and give the source of the citation when quoting. Thanks!


Ah, sorry, I know better. Don't why I didn't give a source except to say "I translated the site and tried to post a link but it comes back in German. I copied and pasted the recipe." I thought it would be evident where the post came from. Apologies.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

You can always add a few drop of liquid smoke to get smoke flavor. I made a cheese steak sandwich tonight with lightly smoke ribeye and added liquid smoke so i would definitely get the smoke and it was a flavor explosion. I add liquid smoke to bean soup and pea soup too if i dont use a smoked ham hock especially.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Liquid smoke is a good idea. But there is no such thing in stores in Germany.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> Liquid smoke is a good idea. But there is no such thing in stores in Germany.


There are quite a few that deliver to Germany, even one called Liquid Smoke, Germany?






WRIGHT'S Hickory Liquid Smoke - 3.5 Oz: Buy Online in GERMANY at desertcart


Buy latest WRIGHT'S Hickory Liquid Smoke - 3.5 Oz online at best prices at desertcart. ✓FREE Delivery Across GERMANY. ✓EASY Returns & Exchange.




www.desertcart.de


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Oh! Ok, thanks.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It was a little cold this morning. My mother used to tell us stories about mornings in Virginia, lighting a fire in the fireplace where they cooked, and going back to bed until the log cabin was warm. So, California version, I put the chicken broth that was left over from cooking a chicken, yesterday, on the stove with dried split peas. It warmed the place up at least 5 degrees!

Such a versatile soup! Yum!


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> It was a little cold this morning. My mother used to tell us stories about mornings in Virginia, lighting a fire in the fireplace where they cooked, and going back to bed until the log cabin was warm. So, California version, I put the chicken broth that was left over from cooking a chicken, yesterday, on the stove with dried split peas. It warmed the place up at least 5 degrees!
> Such a versatile soup! Yum!


I add bacon meat to it for flavor but its already tasty without, plus potatoes and carrots.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> It was a little cold this morning. My mother used to tell us stories about mornings in Virginia, lighting a fire in the fireplace where they cooked, and going back to bed until the log cabin was warm. So, California version, I put the chicken broth that was left over from cooking a chicken, yesterday, on the stove with dried split peas. It warmed the place up at least 5 degrees!
> 
> Such a versatile soup! Yum!


Were you moonshiners?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Were you moonshiners?


Her mother was a widow with 13 kids, of which, 5 were under 7. They farmed & kept some livestock.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Good grief. No wonder you're a survivor/strong.

It's been decades since i've had some good split pea soup; gotta try these...along with a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You guys reminded me that I have a big hunkn’ ham bone in the freezer..I need to use it..pea soup is in my near future.


----------

